# Crunch Fitness - Any opinions?



## Josey Wales

Hi,

Is anyone here a member of Crunch Fitness? I was just looking for some opinions on this gym.

I've been a member of the Westwood gym for six years and I find it excellent. However, I'm moving from the area and looking for a gym that will be handier to get to. The Crunch Fitness premises is near where I work.


----------



## gordongekko

What county are you in?


----------



## monkeyboy

Crunch Dun Laoghaire?

Absolute pants...most over priced place ever. Youe excessive fees are to cover aquariums, projectors over the ( kiddy size ) pool, hard wood counters and candles and inscence every where. small and no parking near by. During the day you will have to pay and at night you could be parked as far as Bloomers. 
Not exactly a traffic friednly location either.

It cost me 150 joiing and 80 a month...now I get texts grovelling to rejoin for no joining fee and also membership to the Temple bar one inclusive!
( which cant be much better )


----------



## Petal

I've checked out the one in Temple Bar. It's quite small and similar to above is very fancy in terms of decor. The rooms are quite small and not very many machines and I thought it would get jampacked at peak times so I left it, especially at the high prices they're looking for. And like above, extremely agressive sales-team. If you show any interest whatsoever, they keep pestering you for ages!


----------



## paddyc

I joined the Temple Bar one with a couple of collegues last week - paid €735 in total with a corporate rate and haggled the joining fee a bit. We plan to use it in the mornings or afternoons so its not too busy. I was in there on Mon evening and it was quite busy then.


----------



## jnh

I'm a member of the one in Temple Bar. The decor is really something else, more akin to a nightclub than a gym. There are what I would consider a huge amount of treadmills/cross trainers. The weights machines are adequate, but both the free weights and warm-up areas are way too small. I only use these first thing in the morning when it's quiet, but in the evenings these areas are packed. However, there are notices saying that these areas are going to be expanded to three times their size during the summer (I'm not sure what this will be to the expense of). I've never had to wait for a cardio machine at even the busiest time (evenings shortly after the new year). Haven't done any classes, but know people who do and they like them (yoga and pilates classes are not included in membership, but all others are). Only use the pool the very odd time, and again I've only ever been in there first thing when the whole gym is quiet, but it's not huge so I'd imagine that it gets quite crowded during busy times.

I don't like the fact that weekend opening hours are from 10-7. It's pricey enough. I'm paying €69 monthly, but I don't really mind as I do tend to go quite often because of the location. When I joined, there was a €100 joining fee which was due to double the following week. However, I have seen the current pricelist and I don't think it ever has increased (they are just using this to get you to sign up straight away). Membership includes use of the Dun Laoghaire branch too, but I haven't been there.


----------



## Josey Wales

I went and had a look around Crunch Fitness in Temple Bar today. The comment above about the decor being more akin to a night club than a gym was spot on. I thought I'd walked in the wrong door.

I was very impressed by the equipment there, more up to date than Westwood. However, I prefer to do my running out doors and work with weights indoors. That would be a problem with this gym, as mentioned above the free weights section is very, very small. The sales person did say it was to be expanded but I don't see where they have the room.

I think I'll look elsewhere. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## paddyc

We were told they were knocking park of a wall out to expand that area and I think they said it would be finished round the end of July or so. But I definately agree that the area is too small


----------



## Polo-Boy

I am a member of Crunch in Temple Bar and pretty happy with it. It is true that it can be crowded at busy times, however, I have never had to queue for any of the Cardio equipment. The weights area can become busy, but I just alternate the machines I am using and I have never had to wait (!) too long.

The pool is quite small, but it is a city centre guy after all. Unfortunately there is no jacuzzi but I have never seen the sauna and steam room crowded.

I was a member of the Iveagh a few years ago but left because I found the shower and pool area quite run down and dirty.

I investigated joining Jackie Skelly's on Clarendon Street before I joined Crunch, but it was completely overcrowded. There were people queuing for treadmills and there seemed to be classes going on in the pool at peak times !


----------



## Deisce

Hi,
    I'm in the one in westmanstown in near Lucan. Very happy with premises and staff only 535 for year. 25 m swimming pool, good classes, not too busy. Reccomend it!


----------



## Polo-Boy

There is free membership of Crunch in Dun Laoghaire if you join Crunch Temple Bar. But if you talk really nicely to them, they will give you free membership of Westmanstown too


----------



## runner

If its of any use to you, you can join the one in UCD sports centre Belfield for around 300 euro per annum. No frills but all the equipment, if its getting fit or in shape is your intention.


----------



## casiopea

I was a member of the dunlaoghaire one when it first opened and have often paid for a guest pass (when accompanied by a member) to go when Im back in Dublin.  

Im not impressed with it, to be honest. As other posters have said they have this nightclub theme/impression. Really dark wood and banging music. I personally dont like that but that is just a taste thing but now having gone back many times over the years its really obvious to me that it isnt being mantained properly.  There are tiles loose in the ladies changing area, some machines damaged and some dark wood damaged.  The general impression of the "dark wood" look I get now is that it hides many faults.  When I did move abroad (and had resubscribed for another year unfortunately just prior to the move) they were quite difficult in accomadating me regarding my membership.  I was hoping to transfer it to my sister which they eventually did but only after a long argument from me.


----------



## europhile

From the literature I've seen, the place in Temple Bar looks like a Turkish brothel.  High tack.


----------



## looptheloop

I have used 3 of the Crunch Fitness gyms. Westmanstown, Temple Bar and Dunloghaire. I have to say I am been more than impressed with the facilities. All the places seem to have much higher standards of cleanliness than other gym of been to. Jackie Skelly, Total fitness. I am spending most of my time in Temple Bar at the mo and I have never had to cue for a cardio machine even at peak times they have got something like 40 treadmills! The free weights area is too small though but was speaking to them about this and they have bought the apparment behind the free weights area and they are knocking through the wall. The machine weights are state of the art stuff. And one of the things I like the most proper adjustable temp showers, I hate those push button ones they have in so many other places.

Didnt find their sales that aggressive no more than the other gyms i toured when deciding to join somewhere. 6 months down the line Jackie Skellys are still sending me text messages and their prices are just keeping cheaper and cheaper they are just trying to pack them in! Its ridicolous in their are at peak times. Jackie Smellys!


----------



## Con

I wonder where looptheloop works?


----------



## December

I have used the one in Westmanstown and really enjoyed it.  The classes were good and there was lots of equipment, the only thing is that if you wanted to work out early in the morning there is nobody on the gym floor to assist you until about 8.00 am (well that was the case last year), even though the gym itself opens at 7.


----------



## bobk

I was a memeber of Crunch in Temple Bar
I wouldn't recommend it.

The changing rooms had a terrible odour and the cardio machines were generally full and it was always too hot..


----------



## looptheloop

Con said:


> I wonder where looptheloop works?




I dont quiet have fitness instructor looks! but maybe when i get rid of this belly I will apply!

hey maybe one escape in smithfield will offer something different, it looks like it will be pretty cool but at the mo I just think the gym in temple bar is the best in the city. Its easy to critisise they all have faults


----------



## messyleo

thinking of joining the DL branch, but the comments here are putting me off  any sign of improvment since last october??


----------

